# Get Detroit off of Thanksgiving Day NFL



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

The NFL needs to use the Flex Scheduling to put a few more meaningful games on Thanksgiving Day. The Dallas vs Seattle matchup is a mismatch this year as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While I was in the "get Detroit off Thanksgiving Day" camp myself... after a little education on the history of why they have the game... I'm inclined to say it would be unfair to take it away from them since if it weren't for them starting the game on Thanksgiving back in the day (before it even was televised) then it wouldn't be a tradition.

I think the fair compromise has been the NFL Network 3rd game Thanksgiving night, which will not exactly flex based upon the season but will not feature a locked-in team like the two day games do with Detroit and Dallas.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, Dallas invented the Thanksgiving day game, that is why they are America's Team. It is tradition that you watch Detroit get beat while you are eating and Dallas win while you are napping.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Detroit should auction off their "rights" to the Thanksgiving Day game and use the proceeds to buy some better players. Or coaching. Or pay down the loan on Ford Field so they can afford more of the aforementioned accesories most pro football teams relish. :lol:


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

jclewter79 said:


> Yes, Dallas invented the Thanksgiving day game, that is why they are America's Team. It is tradition that you watch Detroit get beat while you are eating and Dallas win while you are napping.


Get your story straight. Dallas started to play on Thanksgiving Day in 1966. Detroit started in 1934.

On getting other teams that day, I'm all for it but Detroit is not going to give up OUR tradition. For crying out loud! That's the only thing we have left! :lol: But really


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Detroit should auction off their "rights" to the Thanksgiving Day game and use the proceeds to buy some better players. Or coaching. Or pay down the loan on Ford Field so they can afford more of the aforementioned accesories most pro football teams relish. :lol:


Oh, money is not a problem. The Lions is the only money making business that the Fords have now. Even with the crappy teams that we had since ... ever, Ford field has been sold out for all the games since 2002 except 2 this season and they were close to being sold out.

So they have the money, where are the ideas? How can so many good players and coaches come by and stink up the place. They had Jeff Garcia crying! Barry Sanders retired because he saw that there was no way that he could win a SuperBowl with that organization. That tells you something. They were talking that we could get Matt Cassel since he'll be a free agent next year. Run Matt run.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

While there was no way of knowing when the schedules were made, the matchups yesterday were terrible..... had me searching the movie channels for something else to watch.

The Texas and Texas A&M matchup was as advertised too.....


----------



## WoofusMaximus (Jul 22, 2008)

HDMe said:


> I think the fair compromise has been the NFL Network 3rd game Thanksgiving night, which will not exactly flex based upon the season but will not feature a locked-in team like the two day games do with Detroit and Dallas.


True. I think this is OK. There is something to be said for tradition.

FWIW, I did like the Detroit game - if not simply because they are keeping up the fight for the 0-fer season as they should. Plus, the (lack of) performance got me out to take a nice walk earlier before Thanksgiving dinner...

(disclosure: every season I root for at least one team to go 0-fer for the season. I thought Cincinnati was on their way, then they had to screw up and win - and don't get me started on that Miami/Baltimore game last year....)

WoofusMaximus


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

All 3 games were turds yesterday, but the Lions were the only home team to get routed. Time for a change IMO.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd rather watch the turkey cook in the oven for hours than watch Detroit play a football game on Thanksgiving ! <lol>


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No matter their record, it's Tradition. 

Besides, any given Sunday* right?










*with the possible exception of the Lions


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

HDMe said:


> While I was in the "get Detroit off Thanksgiving Day" camp myself... after a little education on the history of why they have the game... I'm inclined to say it would be unfair to take it away from them since if it weren't for them starting the game on Thanksgiving back in the day (before it even was televised) then it wouldn't be a tradition.





jclewter79 said:


> Yes, Dallas invented the Thanksgiving day game, that is why they are America's Team.


It's so amusing listening to incorrect facts being tossed around the internet.
:lol: 
You guys want to know who REALLY invented Thanksgiving Day pro football?
Check out the pro football hall of fame website.

http://www.profootballhof.com/history/stats/thanksgiving.jsp



> Nov. 25, 1920
> AKRON PROS 7, Canton Bulldogs 0
> Decatur Staleys 6, CHICAGO TIGERS 0
> ELYRIA (OH) ATHLETICS* 0, Columbus Panhandles 0
> ...


The 1920 Decatur Staleys moved from Decatur, IL to Chicago, IL in 1921.
The 1921 Chicago Staleys were renamed as the Chicago Bears in 1922.

The Staleys (Bears) played in the first 14 Thanksgiving Day games (1920-1933), 12 of which were against the Chicago Cardinals (which to this day are the only 2 charter members of the NFL who still exist).

For more about the Decatur Staleys and the Chicago Cardinals.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Bears
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arizona_Cardinals

...................

Why did Detroit play that 1934 game instead of the Cardinals in the first place?
http://www.detroitlions.com/document_display.cfm?cont_id=147421

They were playing the Chicago Bears to decide the champion of the Western Division (and of course Da Bears won).

...................

In summary, if you REALLY want to celebrate a "tradition".

...................

Maybe the *Chicago Bears* should play the *Arizona Cardinals* every Thanksgiving, like they did from 1922-1933.

Celebrating AND RENEWING the rivalry of the only 2 charter members left in the NFL seems like a wonderful idea to little ole me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Didn't the 'America's Team' BS come from some reporter back in the '70s.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

The Lions and Dallas games should be inter- division games. It will create a better match ups


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> Didn't the 'America's Team' BS come from some reporter back in the '70s.


It's one of the biggest reasons why I root against Dallas all year (well, except when they play the Redskins...) And, in the interest of full disclosure, I am a NY Giants fan.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

but its true....the 3 highest rated super bowls over the last 21 years all included the cowboys....coincidence....i think not.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Didn't the 'America's Team' BS come from some reporter back in the '70s.


When did the Cowboys run for that office ? I didn't vote for them or the Atlanta Braves who made that claim too !


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Dallas and Detroit should just play each other on thanksgiving. That would solve half of the problem. :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> The 1920 Decatur Staleys moved from Decatur, IL to Chicago, IL in 1921.
> The 1921 Chicago Staleys were renamed as the Chicago Bears in 1922.
> 
> The Staleys (Bears) played in the first 14 Thanksgiving Day games (1920-1933), 12 of which were against the Chicago Cardinals (which to this day are the only 2 charter members of the NFL who still exist).
> ...


Thanks for the additional history... I think the real measuring stick here is asking vs taking away.

IF the league asked Detroit if they wanted to change things up, and Detroit agreed... then that would be fine.... but I wouldn't be in favor of just taking it away from them.

Sounds like the Chicago/Arizona thing just voluntarily went away and then Detroit established a new history. It's not like Detroit came in and took something away from those other teams.

That said... Maybe the NFL could at least try to get creative every once in a while with the matchups. As one person noted, why not a Dallas vs Detroit matchup sometimes and then they can have a completely different set of teams for the other game.

A Detroit/Chicago game would be a good option to move here too and it would be one that would happen every year anyway and get Chicago back on Thanksgiving. Dallas vs Arizona is on the schedule this year too so that could have happened as well.

There's lots of ways to enhance this thing without taking anything away.

In the meantime, it would be nice if the Detroit ownership/management would get on the stick and turn things around. I miss the good old days where Barry Sanders was around and the game was worth watching even if they lost.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dcowboy7 said:


> but its true....the 3 highest rated super bowls over the last 21 years all included the cowboys....coincidence....i think not.


And I was an idiot and die hard Cowboys fan for those. Then in 1998 or 1999 I finally woke up and realized what a classless organization they were. Now the team is made up of a bunch of overzealous showboaters like Romo, Owens and that bumbling idiot coach we had here that I couldn't stand. I finally got rid of my Aikman jersey a year or two ago.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

All I know is that the Cowboys are THE WORST part of living in Dallas.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would have guessed the Cowboys fans would have been the worst part.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Yes, Dallas invented the Thanksgiving day game, that is why they are America's Team. It is tradition that you watch Detroit get beat while you are eating and Dallas win while you are napping.


Well, being you are from TX, you would believe that Dallas started the tradition.....FAR FROM IT. Detroit started playing some 30 YEARS prior! Now, you can say now that Dallas wins while you are napping......you must have forgot the MANY times they didn't.....1-15 and 2-14 seasons....ring a bell? Think like all of the 80's:lol:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bidger said:


> All 3 games were turds yesterday, but the Lions were the only home team to get routed. Time for a change IMO.


maybe they need a turkey drop during half time


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Detroit should auction off their "rights" to the Thanksgiving Day game and use the proceeds to buy some better players. Or coaching. Or pay down the loan on Ford Field so they can afford more of the aforementioned accesories most pro football teams relish. :lol:


You guys are barking up the wrong tree. What has Detroit ever done to even deserve having a franchise in the NFL???? Don't just take thanksgiving away from them, disband that whole fiasco!!!! :lol:


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> but its true....the 3 highest rated super bowls over the last 21 years all included the cowboys....coincidence....i think not.


Wasnt the last packers /cowboys game the highest rated MNF game?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Thanks for the additional history... I think the real measuring stick here is asking vs taking away.
> 
> IF the league asked Detroit if they wanted to change things up, and Detroit agreed... then that would be fine.... but I wouldn't be in favor of just taking it away from them.
> 
> ...


I agree that Detroit should have the option, not have it taken away. My guess as to why Det/Dal isn't a "tradition" for playing each other every year is that those 2 teamed are rewarded for always playing on Thanksgiving by having a HOME game. And for their fans it is "tradition". I hate watching Detroit EVERY YEAR, and hate Dallas....their fans...and Owens as much as the next smart NFL fan, but both of these teams have earned the right for a home game tradition by playing every year for a longtime.

I think the Lions organization should be the ones to voluntarily give up the game, since they are never contenders and embarrass themselves almost every year.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Now, you can say now that Dallas wins while you are napping......you must have forgot the MANY times they didn't.....1-15 and 2-14 seasons....ring a bell? Think like all of the 80's:lol:


The cowboys only lost 4 Thanksgiving day games in the 80's. So he was right. Dallas did win while you were napping after eating Turkey in the 80's.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

vurbano said:


> Wasnt the last packers /cowboys game the highest rated MNF game?


well was the highest sunday nite football game this year.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Rob-NovA said:


> It's one of the biggest reasons why I root against Dallas all year ...


I have loathed the Cowboys since they got that "America's Team" label in the early 1970's; the fact that I have been in the Washington area since 1978 puts icing on the proverbial cake.

cheers


----------



## Mets82 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think your messing with traditions. Leave Detroit alone on Thanksgiving. I mean if your team plays Detroit on Turkey Day then you'd want to have them playing on Thanksgiving. Also, a lot of people are eating there Turkey so what does it matter if the game is on. Most of the time the game is just backround noise when you eat.


----------

